# Spray cabinets first, trim then roll walls?



## Phinity (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys, a client of mine wants her cabinets painted, I've already gotten a approval on color "Ivory white" in WB Impervo in Satin Ivory white. Before she decided she wants her cabs done I was prepping the rest of her house for paint. Furthermore I've decided to spray trim as well, as she has detailed mantles and detailed doors/frames. My question is what order should I do this in? Cabinets , Trim and doors, then cut n roll walls? She might want to do cabinets later but I assume it would be more difficult at a later time, figured I'd knock off a few bucks if it makes it easier for production. Any suggestions welcome. 

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

My personal preference is to do them last Masking their perimeter with film on the walls and ceiling. I have done them first then masked them off but there's is always that chance you get some of the paint pulling up with the tape if they haven't had time to cure. And seeing how my head about explodes when I get flaws on freshly painted cabs, it's just heathier for me to do them last Oh yeah, if your spraying trim I always do that first then paper it off then do walls. Clean up any lines as needed on touch up.


----------



## Phinity (May 6, 2013)

Okay I didn't think about that, I suppose doing them last would be easier, She decided she wants me to do her garage floor (3car) and deck as well. I'm just trying to figure out a streamline way to finish all of this. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Rwc Interiors (Aug 2, 2013)

Spray or brush on the cabinets ?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Phinity said:


> Hey guys, a client of mine wants her cabinets painted, I've already gotten a approval on color "Ivory white" in WB Super spec 100%. Before she decided she wants her cabs done I was prepping the rest of her house for paint. Furthermore I've decided to spray trim as well, as she has detailed mantles and detailed doors/frames. My question is what order should I do this in? Cabinets , Trim and doors, then cut n roll walls? She might want to do cabinets later but I assume it would be more difficult at a later time, figured I'd knock off a few bucks if it makes it easier for production. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark.


You're going to paint cabinets with super spec?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Man I hope not. I read that earlier but couldn't bring myself to believe it. 
Nooooooooo


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone who would paint cabinets with super spec and then ask how to go about it, you have to wonder about, just a little:blink:


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess the correct order is do all spraying first then brush & roll, so if you plan on spraying the cabinets then I would do them first, then brush& roll walls, or vice/versa. 
Can't recommend super spec, what's on the cabs now?


----------



## Phinity (May 6, 2013)

Lol sorry, I ment Satin Impervo from Benmoore =p. I don't know why I typed super spec. 

Ill be spraying everything, doors and carcass, they have door design on the side too. I'll attach a photo.

I've sprayed chairs and dressers with Impervo before, not cabinets though.

Just ordered a Erecta Rack, excited to use it.

Not sure whats on it now.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Phinity said:


> Lol sorry, I ment Satin Impervo from Benmoore =p. I don't know why I typed super spec.
> 
> Ill be spraying everything, doors and carcass, they have door design on the side too. I'll attach a photo.
> 
> ...


 
much better:yes:


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

If you spray the trim first, how do you make the wall paint stick to the enamel overspray? Do you sand it after masking?


----------



## Phinity (May 6, 2013)

The 3rd Coat said:


> If you spray the trim first, how do you make the wall paint stick to the enamel overspray? Do you sand it after masking?


Don't you always sand if it has a sheen? Last thing I'd want is peeling paint.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

It's more about my concern with adhesion of acrylic on top of freshly sprayed enamel. Even with sanding.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The 3rd Coat said:


> It's more about my concern with adhesion of acrylic on top of freshly sprayed enamel. Even with sanding.


 If your using oil Impervo, yea I would be concerned about bonding too. When I spray oil trim, I prime the overspray with cover stain or just keep it off the walls.


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

*How to Proceed*

If it was me I would do all the prep needed on cabinets and walls and ceiling in the whole area. The I would do all the spraying first so you don't have to spend all the time required to mask. After that just paint around the cabinets as you would if they a wood finish or whatever.
I agree that the easiest way to deal with the over spray is to just hit it with a good bonding primer. You need to decided on every spray job if it is quicker to mask or to prime after. It can go both ways depending on what's involved.


Edit: deleted inappropriate advertising link. Please read http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_adrules 

After a certain number of posts (I forget at the moment) you may create a sig file with your business link. This rule is necessary to prevent the hit and run spammers, apologies from the staff and membership at PT. Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would do the cabinets first, and just drape the entire cabs and counters to to floor.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> ......


....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


Didn't want to sound like an azz on noob questions and responses.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Didn't want to sound like an azz on noob questions and responses.


 
You mean replying with .... is better than sounding like an ass?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Carl said:


> You mean replying with .... is better than sounding like an ass?


Hows that saying go? Better to look like an ass then to open his mouth and remove all doubt.


----------

